# Am I doing something wrong with her top knot?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't understand why it's taking soo long for her top knot hair to even out. A few months ago her groomer trimmer her top knot, the front part like a "visor" or "bangs" over the eyes, I was furious, but anyways, it's been quite a while now, I believe about 6 months or a little over, and it is still not a decent length to keep it in a top knot with the rest of her top knot hair. I have to make a separate pony tail and join it with the other. 

Does the top hair grow slower or is it just my imagination or something is going wrong?

I use soft thin bands, I use band scissors so I don't damage the hair, I make sure I don't break the hair when brushing, etc. when she was a puppy and I was growing it out it did get to the length where it would all stay in one top knot ponytail, so I don't know why it's not happening anymore. 

I also have a concern, a shih tzu we have at the house plays a lot wih Cici, usually wrestling or just rough housing playfully, but I end up finding her saliva all over Cici's hair, so I'm wondering could she be pulling on the top knot and could that cause the hair to break so its not even able to grow longer? When I'm home I either supervise them do they don't play like that or keep them separated, but when I'm home my mom usually lets them go outside on the porch together, and I imagine they're probably playing like that the whole time. 

Just don't know if I need to be more patient, or I might be doing something wrong? Or maybe I just need to measure it to make sure it's growing lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought Leila's was growing a lot slower there too. The groomer said it's that, plus new hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Laurel's topknot hair grows slow, but Dewey's grows fast. Sometimes it's just the type of hair the dog has.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in the same boat!! Bella's is growing slowly and I am impatient lol!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe's topknot hair grows very slowly too. Unfortunately it will take time for it to really grow. I have never cut Zoe's and its not that long and shes almost three. :huh:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Some places of Grace's topknot grow slower than others.... So she has uneven hair. I even trimmed it about 9-10 months ago so the ends were even and it's all uneven again 

So it does seem to grow at different rates.

But it's like people - some people their hair grows really fast and thick. Others, not so fast.....


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

With our first fluff the groomer tolde it could take 3 years for her full adult coat to come in. She always looked like she had a puppy cut.
Ace is only about to be 8 months old and his hair is pretty long now, maybe an inch from the floor. I guess just like us humans everyone is different. Also Aces ears are getting more lemon on them the older he gets.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I do feel better that I'm not the only one! I'll just have to continue being patient 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

A groomer once trimmed some hair around Truffles eyes and it took a year to grow out...seriously. But I have found too, that crazy wild dogs that rub their heads all over you can get some breakage. I have found that these bands are the best for the most minimal amount of breakage:
Dog Bows: Shih Tzu, Maltese, Yorkie Bows & Show Dog Leads=


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No rudeness intended at all, but maybe some of these dogs are mixed with Bichon?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

zooeysmom said:


> No rudeness intended at all, but maybe some of these dogs are mixed with Bichon?


 Not taking offense, but what does this comment mean? Do Bichons have slow growing coats or something? I am pretty sure Truffles does not have any Bichon in her at all!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Not taking offense, but what does this comment mean? Do Bichons have slow growing coats or something? I am pretty sure Truffles does not have any Bichon in her at all!


After spending a quality amount of time with one of the top bichons in the country this weekend and not being able to stop touching the perfectly sculpted afro, I can say without a doubt that Truff's does not have a hint of bichon in her. :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> After spending a quality amount of time with one of the top bichons in the country this weekend and not being able to stop touching the perfectly sculpted afro, I can say without a doubt that Truff's does not have a hint of bichon in her. :thumbsup:


 :HistericalSmiley: I never had a doubt!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I wasn't talking about any one dog specifically. I have always thought Malt coats got longer than Bichon coats. But maybe that's because every Bichon I meet is clipped.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

One thing you can try is to put extra conditioner on the topknot. It can help strengthen the shaft. I use vellus creme. But you can also use Kolesteral. That can be found at beauty supply stores. Be careful not to get one with a yellow tone to it. The ones I use are white.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, Bichon's are very similar to Poodles... and I know Poodles' coat grows really fast!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> A groomer once trimmed some hair around Truffles eyes and it took a year to grow out...seriously. But I have found too, that crazy wild dogs that rub their heads all over you can get some breakage. I have found that these bands are the best for the most minimal amount of breakage:
> Dog Bows: Shih Tzu, Maltese, Yorkie Bows & Show Dog Leads=


Thanks, I might give those a try after I finish the current bag of bands. I'm currently using the no snag bands from toplinepet and bought 300, I really like these but I'm always up for trying new things!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

